# New guitar song =D



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

me playing knocking on heavens door, (guns and roses , duh)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Click on the top bar of the vid ....the main one isn't working....
Excellent...Very Good Cross...clap clap clap..whistle whistle

I watched all of them you have.

maybe you should dress in your evil clown costume and do some awesome halloween song
you could incorporate that into your haunt then..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you also have a nice variety of guitars ...way to go
very talented I am impressed


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Click on the top bar of the vid ....the main one isn't working....
> Excellent...Very Good Cross...clap clap clap..whistle whistle
> 
> I watched all of them you have.
> ...


^------I agree with Lilly and the evil clown thing. Nice Job Blades!!------^


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Awsome !! keep up the good work. I, too agree with Lilly on the evil clown thing.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

hahaha na, probably not, masks make my face really hot, and i have to concentrate, its harder then it looks =p


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

well makeup wouldnt be so hot ..a mask yeah 
come on be adventurous..
I know what you mean it's harder than it looks 
my step son plays some mean blues and sings and my hubby is a drummer
I've tried the drums i'm not that co-ordinated on them.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Aww man, missed it - looks like it was yanked, says video no longer available 

-TM


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Aww man, missed it - looks like it was yanked, says video no longer available
> 
> -TM


Try clicking the url at the top of the vid


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

DOH

Excellente - I remember when I used to play - played some of those very same songs. But dude you're like way better than I ever was.

-TM


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Crossblades, that sounds great. Listened to a couple of your other songs and you can really play. Do you ever play in public?


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

No i dont im kinda shy =)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, consider it! I never had that talent!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome job from a fellow muscician

now you know it's a bob dylan song right? Cause you said by Guns and Roses so did you mean the Guns and Roses version or do you not know the original? Just asking not trying to be a jerk or anything


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

don't worry about being shy, you get over it after the first few shows. You don't see much while you are on stage anyway. Until the end of songs,most the time I forgot that the audience was there


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice blades , top notch as always, you the man


----------

